# Just had my scan



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi 

Well been quite as nothing to report just jabbing away. Today i am on day 8 of menapur and went for a scan. The nurse was a little suprised as mt follies were 19mm. These were the ones of the right the left ones ranged form 11 to 14. I am just waiting a call to say if i should go in on Friday which is much earlier then expected as my follies are so big.

The nurse was lovely and we chatted about previous mc i have had and she suggested assisted hatching. Has anyone had this?

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah Sarah I had AH on our last cycle..............don't know if I can answer any of your questions but I will try!
Good luck for ec X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

try not to worry sometimes this does happen, they will do what is best

i have had assisted hatching, any questions ask away


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had assisted hatching too


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks. Just had a call to say i have to reduce my meapur and then have ec on Monday..sure it will be ok.

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool sound good to be

this will make the little ones grow.


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Well just had another scan and one of my follies ia whopping 26mm. Got several around 20 and then rest about 17 or so..not long to ec which is on monday. What difference does the size make if any?

Sarah x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

well done sarah not sure how to answer your Qu about size of follies so I'll leave that for someone more knowledgeable..........
But wanted to congrat you on scan and wish you luck for Monday !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good sizes

follies like to be 18mm and above to have a mature egg of course no one can say for sure til they collect, follies grow around 2mm a day

sizes are good hun

well done


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks guys. Does size matter in this instance then   Getting excited now about Monday.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they need to be 18mm before ec


----------

